# Accidental Pregnancy



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

So as you all probably know, I own Cowboy. He was born in 2016. My goal was to have him gelded as a yearling however, he didn’t drop. He turned 2 last year and only half dropped. I had it postponed while I was also babysitting my niece for quite some time. 

Well, while I was away babysitting he was put with a mare in early Arpril of 2018. She was bred and is now expected to foal anytime after February 19th. He was placed with this mare around April 5th so we’re putting her bred April 6th and going from there. My family did see her mounted by Cowboy and it was the same day they were out together. Since she hasn’t been mounted nor gone into heat. Months went by and my family didn’t say anything. I found out because I saw baby movements!

All in all it’s not something to get upset over anymore since it already happened. I was disappointed in my family for doing this, but now I’m just praying for a healthy baby. 

Now for some pictures. I need to get more since I have very few photos of her.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Well, congrats. Hoping for a safe delivery and healthy foal which I'm sure it will be. Doesn't sound like an accident though. It's kind of the normal when you put boy and girl together.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

All I know is it was against my wishes and they refused to care for my horse properly. Which is why I’m looking into different options of moving him away from them. They disregarded everything I said and let this happen. I’m hoping I can buy the baby from my mom and move him or her away too.

I agree though. They just didn’t care and didn’t say anything.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Yeah, family can be a rough bunch to deal with sometimes.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

oh wow! An oops baby, but that's awesome nonetheless! Can't wait to see how this baby turns out; with a sire like Cowboy, I'm sure he'll be gorgeous and healthy  Keep us updated!!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

LoriF said:


> Well, congrats. Hoping for a safe delivery and healthy foal which I'm sure it will be. Doesn't sound like an accident though. It's kind of the normal when you put boy and girl together.



Sounds like The Family wanted a foal. Moving him would be a good plan.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

If they won't sell you the foal, they owe you a stud fee.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Whinnie said:


> If they won't sell you the foal, they owe you a stud fee.


That's what I'm thinking


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Definitely going to do my best to share updates. 

As far as the stud fee goes that’s what I was literally thinking about this entire month. I’m hoping the baby would be the stud fee but if not then they will have to pay me. It would be unfair for me not to get anything out of this “deal”. 

My family, aside from my mom, doesn’t really care much for horses. So I’m guessing they weren’t thinking when they put them together. We’ll never know unless they come clean which they aren’t doing. My mom on the other hand was telling everyone it’d be easier to feed the horses all to get her if they weren’t separated. That’s when my horse lost a tremendous amount of weight and they didn’t do anything about it.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Oh wow, that's a big oops! Or, not oops, depending on how you look at it. Either way hope it goes well. At least both parents are good looking.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Oh wow, that's a big oops! Or, not oops, depending on how you look at it. Either way hope it goes well. At least both parents are good looking.


That’s true. I’m just praying for a healthy baby right now waiting.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

You left a known stallion in their care, on their property. Unless you were paying all of his feeding costs and board then they could say you owe them.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

QtrBel said:


> You left a known stallion in their care, on their property. Unless you were paying all of his feeding costs and board then they could say you owe them.


I pay for everything on him. I couldn’t get him gelded because my vet wanted to wait until he fully dropped.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

And I understand that. I'm just giving you another prospective and food for thought. Do you own the property he is on or is it family property? Was board paid to the property owner (even if family) above and beyond the cost of providing supplements, food and water? What I am getting at is - was there an agreement in place and in writing that covered his care and payment in exchange? Since he was not gelded prior to you leaving the property and leaving him there - was there an agreement about accidental or purposeful breeding? If not and this is family then it may be that they felt entitled and you had nothing in writing to protect you or him. The water gets really muddy in these situations, family or not, if there are no written agreements. 



She's a pretty mare. Is this your mother's mare that foaled the half brother? How is he doing? He was a nice baby. Is that Ace from the above pics?


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

QtrBel said:


> And I understand that. I'm just giving you another prospective and food for thought. Do you own the property he is on or is it family property? Was board paid to the property owner (even if family) above and beyond the cost of providing supplements, food and water? What I am getting at is - was there an agreement in place and in writing that covered his care and payment in exchange? Since he was not gelded prior to you leaving the property and leaving him there - was there an agreement about accidental or purposeful breeding? If not and this is family then it may be that they felt entitled and you had nothing in writing to protect you or him. The water gets really muddy in these situations, family or not, if there are no written agreements.
> 
> 
> 
> She's a pretty mare. Is this your mother's mare that foaled the half brother? How is he doing? He was a nice baby. Is that Ace from the above pics?


It was greed upon to keep them both separate. My parents don’t want me to pay board, I’ve tried. However, my mother too did not want them breeding. She did however still put them together knowing he was a stallion. No one here is upset about this baby. I was the only one upset they didn’t care for my horse the way I asked which lead to him being malnourished. 

Yes! She had Ace who is Cowboy’s half brother. He’s doing very well and leaving for his new home in about 3 weeks. He’s been sold on a buy back contract.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would not call it accidental since they knowingly put a stallion in with a mare. Since your Mother did this, it would probably be best to get your colt gelded asap Or Move him , so that there will not be another breeding. IF your colt is malnourished that would be a major reason to move. Sometimes with family, it is better to just be quite ( lol it is very hard to do ) . Just move your colt and have him gelded. Did he ever drop ? He may be a cryptorcid , and need surgery to after the retained testicle.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

stevenson said:


> I would not call it accidental since they knowingly put a stallion in with a mare. Since your Mother did this, it would probably be best to get your colt gelded asap Or Move him , so that there will not be another breeding. IF your colt is malnourished that would be a major reason to move. Sometimes with family, it is better to just be quite ( lol it is very hard to do ) . Just move your colt and have him gelded. Did he ever drop ? He may be a cryptorcid , and need surgery to after the retained testicle.


He was a cryptorcid and he’s been getting injections for the second one to drop. He’s half gelded right now and my vet is coming back to finish the job. I’m home too now so I’ve been taking care of all the horses and he stays in his own field with an occasional visit from his half brother.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

Maybe instead of a stud fee, your parents could pay the vet bill for gelding.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Just subbing in the hopes of baby pictures soon.


But knowing mares... she won't foal until like, May.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Subbing. I know it isn’t the best of situations, but nothing can be done about it now! Are you going to try to keep the foal?


----------



## Katrina Down (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm sorry your parent chose the lazier option which ended up with your horse malnourished and a mare pregnant


----------



## AndalusionTales (Dec 25, 2018)

Sorry about your family, I deal with those too. My inlaws were horrible about my horses, I now board them elsewhere. A lot of people also don't understand that even though a horse is a cryptorchid, it is still possible for it to breed.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

I doubt she’ll hold on till May. She had her last baby at 330 days so I’m guessing this one will be around the same time. She’s 13 days from 320 days judging it if she took the day before April 6th. 

I’m very bad at getting pictures of her since she’s not my horse. Cowboy however is all over my camera roll. Haha! I’ll try to snag some today.

She is doing very well. My mom just started her on Mare & Foal by Nutrena. I loved what that grain did for Day Star and Cowboy so I recommend it to her and she actually got it. Usually she doesn’t listen to me when it comes to advice on horses, but it seems we’re getting there. She’s very old school when it comes to horses.


----------



## kinniclaire36 (Dec 20, 2018)

daystar88 said:


> I doubt she’ll hold on till May. She had her last baby at 330 days so I’m guessing this one will be around the same time. She’s 13 days from 320 days judging it if she took the day before April 6th.
> 
> I’m very bad at getting pictures of her since she’s not my horse. Cowboy however is all over my camera roll. Haha! I’ll try to snag some today.
> 
> She is doing very well. My mom just started her on Mare & Foal by Nutrena. I loved what that grain did for Day Star and Cowboy so I recommend it to her and she actually got it. Usually she doesn’t listen to me when it comes to advice on horses, but it seems we’re getting there. She’s very old school when it comes to horses.


Please send pics of the foal and the horse as he/she grows, please!!!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

These are from yesterday. I kept forgetting to get pictures of her. Today hopefully I’ll get pictures of her teats. They’re not big so she’s got some time. We’re buying a foal blanket hopefully this week. 

My mom has been talking about moving her mare to Tennessee on our farm. If she does then I won’t be able to get baby pictures until I go down over the summer. 

In 9 days shes roughly 320 days. And based off her last foal, she may foal in 19 days. At this rate, however, my brother’s truck most likely won’t be fixed until after she foals.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Were there any other mares in the field he was put? That could well mean more than one dropping soon.


Let us know how gelding Part2 goes. Prayers that he comes through safely and it is not hard on him.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

She barely looks pregnant! Did the vet check her?


----------



## kinniclaire36 (Dec 20, 2018)

greentree said:


> She barely looks pregnant! Did the vet check her?


I agree, did you bring the vet out to check her? If she is planned to drop in about 19 days, she should look more pregnant than that!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

greentree said:


> She barely looks pregnant! Did the vet check her?


She’s not my horse and I have no idea if my mom had a vet check or not. These pictures don’t do her justice. She looks huge and you can see baby movement especially around meals. Her last pregnancy she acted like she wouldn’t foal and didn’t bag up until the day of foaling. The day she foaled no one was home because we thought she’d go later. She looked the same way she did then. 

I’ll update on part 2 of gelding in Cowboy’s thread. And no, this is the only mare on the property.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

These two pictures were taken exactly a month before she foaled.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

She’s a pretty mare!! I guess the winter hair is filling in the dips!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

greentree said:


> She’s a pretty mare!! I guess the winter hair is filling in the dips!


She turns into a woolly mammoth during the winter unlike Cowboy and his mom. This horse has more fur than I’ve ever seen on a horse haha!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Well did you have a baby yet?


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Triple E said:


> Well did you have a baby yet?


Not yet! She’s still holding on.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Udder picture since I keep forgetting. This was yesterday and the best I could get.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

I’m not going to lie, I did forget about this thread. So sorry everyone. 

It looks like she’s going to hold on a little longer. Her teats aren’t as big and seem to be filling up more now. I’ll try to get an updated picture when they’ve actually grown a significant amount. For now, she’s just enjoying herself eating hay. She’s gotten very moody and likes to stand off by herself.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

No new pictures. Sorry guys! I’ve forgotten about this thread until now. 

Cross Wind is doing very well. We’re thinking she’s going to hold out till April. She’s bagging up still mainly at night then they shrink by day.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Cross Wind is just miserable. A lot of foal activity lately too!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Has Cross Wind (love that name!!) made any progress?


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

No progress. She won’t let go of her hostage. She had wax a week ago but now nothing.


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

I thought FOR SURE there'd be photos of a foal by the time I got to the end of this thread but I guess not. Subbing!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

At this point she is 20+ days over a year past the breeding date of April 5th. Likely she was bred much later than you thought.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

If it was a due date of Feb 19th then she is even further past. Even though there are those that go over even to a year the longer it goes the less likely that was when he bred her.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

She definitely bred MUCH later than I thought. However I can tell you we are finally getting closer! Last baby she had she didn’t really bag up until he was born. This year she’s bagging up earlier even more. 

Fingers crossed for a healthy baby maybe this week?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Looking forward to pictures. 
How did the rest of Cowboys gelding go?


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

QtrBel said:


> Looking forward to pictures.
> How did the rest of Cowboys gelding go?


I’m trying to get a picture loaded but it’s not working for some reason. 

Oh it went MUCH smoother this round. He’s become so much more down to earth. He usually hates sharing his food but now he scoots over for his half brother to share. My gosh has he become a good boy!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

This has been a strange year. Several I know have had mares bag way before or bag up and then no bag on and off.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Mine bagged up and showed every sign in August. We thought she had been bred when someone turned everyone together several days in a row the September before. Then all signs and symptoms went away and she eventually delivered in March. It turned out when deer took out the fence the March before and had only possibly mixed herds ( no one saw anything and neither were acting like she was in heat) that she was bred. She had bagged up for the second time in December/January and had us worried.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

This was a few days ago. She’s actually bagging before the baby is born this time! She’s standing off by herself, her tail head is like jello and she hates everything haha!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Has she popped yet??


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

No baby yet. Utters are still huge and full. They are pointing out now too. So I’m just hoping any day. I’m about ready to pull that baby out! Haha!


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

As much as foals are cute and the anticipation of waiting is unbearable....what's the status on who's paying for what? I'm actually mad for you that you got into such a situation at no real fault of your own. Pop up pregnancies for any pet= irresponsibility (not to you but the ones who were supposedly taking care of the horses). Hell, even with humans it comes down to irresponsibility. I hope this foal becomes a great horse for you.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Are you positive she's pregnant at this point? Idk when she was pulled from that pasture but has her due date come and gone?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

If she was bred in April, she should have foaled in March. It is almost June.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

greentree said:


> If she was bred in April, she should have foaled in March. It is almost June.


She said a while back that her breeding date must be a lot later than originally thought. I'm not saying I didn't miss something somewhere, but just in case you didn't see that.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> She said a while back that her breeding date must be a lot later than originally thought. I'm not saying I didn't miss something somewhere, but just in case you didn't see that.


I did...I went back and read the beginning to find the breeding date, and she sounded so certain of it. Oh, well....


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

She is FINALLY here!!

This is EXACTLY what I was dreaming of her to be and look like. She’s already so sweet and HUGE. I was honestly beginning to wonder if she had a miscarriage or something because I saw no movement in the last month. I got really scared. However she’s here and happy! Already pooped, mom passed the placenta and both are enjoying themselves. 

I’m thinking of naming her Rain. I’ve so far named most of the horses we’ve had born and come through so hopefully this one will stick too. 

I spoke with my mom and she is saying the foal is NOT mine. If that’s the case I’m expecting a stud fee to be paid for the use of my horse whether she intended this to happen or not. It doesn’t seem to be accidental anymore considering she said she wanted a 2019 baby after all. 

My goal is to buy this baby if not accumulate her. I don’t want anything to happen to her and I don’t want her to get into the wrong hands. She’s too precious.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Gorgeous! I hope that you do not have to fight with your Mom over the baby and most of all I hope there are no more accidents - no matter how cute this one is.


----------



## txgirl (Jul 9, 2010)

Cute foal, congrats!!


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Who owns the mare and who's paying the bills? They own the foal. You should be entitled to a stud fee or the foal, however, as they irresponsibly used your stallion.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

I pay for everything except hay on the mare. Cowboy has since been gelded thankfully so there shouldn’t be any more accidents. Plus I’m not gone anymore. That’s the only reason it happened. No one cared what I said and starved my horse. It won’t be happening again.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Little girl’s name is Reign. I was hoping for Rain but this works just as well. Haha! 

Today she decided I wasn’t all that scary and walked right up to me. Everyone else she’s shy of however. Working our way towards new people more. My family seems to love her too which is great! 

Cowboy, her dad, LOVES her. He’s the palomino. He’s so concerned over her when she lays down, gets startled, or neighs. It’s adorable!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

See, clearly we just needed to move things alone ****. I know her "due date" had come and gone but the last date she was in with the stallion would give you a "last possible" due date and I wasn't sure when that was.

Congrats!! She is lovely


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

I’ve been trying to get more pictures on here but my laptop broke and I couldn’t get the camera photos. However, my sister just bought one and let me borrow it. 

She’s as easy as Cowboy when he was young which is great!! Her mom isn’t a very great learner. 

I don’t remember if I announced it or not but her name is Reign.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> See, clearly we just needed to move things alone ****. I know her "due date" had come and gone but the last date she was in with the stallion would give you a "last possible" due date and I wasn't sure when that was.
> 
> Congrats!! She is lovely


After she was pregnant already she was left with the stallion until I came home around December. That’s when I found out she was pregnant already and showing.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

That's what I was wondering, so she could have potentially gone even in 2020!

She's growing well!


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

She's gorgeous!! They make a beautiful family.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> That's what I was wondering, so she could have potentially gone even in 2020!
> 
> She's growing well!


Easily.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

I completely forgot about this forum until now. Apologies! 

Reign is doing well. She loves people and is so so sweet! She’s almost as tall as Ace, her brother who’s going to be 2 next month (he’s around 13.1h). 

Last photo is Reign with her daddy Cowboy.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Sep 19, 2017)

So sweet. How is she doing? Any word on whether she’s yours or did you get a stud fee?

I was in a similar situation last fall, but thank God my mares either all slipped their pregnancies due to age, size, or just didn’t like the stud colt my sister-in-law bought and put in the pen with them (two 3 year olds, a mini, and a picky older mare) My sister-in-law seemed to think she was entitled to the babies.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

@daystar88 Where is Cowboy's super adorable filly at?


----------

